# Кокцигодиния? Боли в спине



## Татьяна Т. (15 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день! Заранее спасибо за помощь.

22.09.17 мне была проведена операция по иссечению анальной трещины. В качестве анестезии была сделана спинная анестезия и катетер эпидурально, чтобы после операции обезболивать. После операции стало болеть место введения катетера, не могла согнуться, но врач уверял что все пройдёт, через ещё 3 недели стал сильно болеть копчик и чуть выше поясница, сидеть, лежать на спине не могла, так же стали болеть ноги, ноющая боль, в основном в тазобедренной части. Врач проктолог-хирург по снимкам сделал вывод, что у меня грыжа и из-за этого боли, направил к мануальному терапевту. Рана после иссечения при этом ещё не зажила и процесс заживления проходил медленно и дольше обычного.

С 20.10.17 мне проводили иглотерапию; массаж спины, ног, шеи; мануальный терапию 10 дней. Во время одного сеанса мне сильно надавил врач на грудную клетку и очень болезненно ввёл иголки в шею, после чего у меня стало сильно болеть под лопаткой, потом стрелять в плечо, резко пульсировать и болеть шея и голова, затем стало болеть ухо, как будто сильно отлежала. При нажиме пальцами болели 11-12 позвонок. И с тех пор 2 недели была температура 37-37,5 постоянно и сейчас через день к вечеру поднимается. Из-за чего это, сам мануальный терапевт не дал ответ, от иголок или мануальной терапии.
Анализы в порядке и врач отоларинголог сказал, что с лимфоузлами и ушами все в порядке, воспалений нет, болезнь неврологического характера.

Уже прошло почти 3 недели, как завершила мануальную терапию, ухо до сих пор под вечер начинает болеть, конечно не так сильно, болит правая сторона спины, отдаёт в грудную клетку спереди, поясница болит если наклоняюсь и сижу, отдаёт в правый и левый бок. 

Ноги после массажа 2 дня не болели, потом так же стали болеть, в обычной поликлинике мне прописали 5 уколов Мавалиса и магнитотерапию, после уколов стало лучше, но сейчас так же все болит, чуть подольше пройдусь и начинает крутить ноги. Копчик так же какое то время не болел, сейчас снова боль возвращается, так же больно при походе в туалет, обратилась к проктологу-хирургу, который делал мне операцию, заметил что на снимках поднят копчик и при осмотре сильный спазм, рана зарубцевалась, боли из-за копчика. Диагноз поставил кокцигодиния. Сказал что из-за спазма поднялся копчик и это защемляет седалищный нерв. 

Помогите, пожалуйста, со следующими вопросами:

1. Может ли подняться копчик из-за спазма мышц? Необходимо ли вправлять копчик или заняться лечением мышц?
2. Грыжа ли у меня или протрузия как указано в расшифровке к МРТ? 
3. Из-за чего случился спазм мышц? Из-за грыжи\протрузии или из-за раны, после иссечения?
4. Мне предложили блокаду, но не очень объяснили, как эта процедура проводится, куда колятся уколы: седалищный нерв или мышцы? Читала что при кокцигодении лучше проводить блокаду анально? Сколько процедур требуется? 
5. Вообще есть какой то действенный способ лечения, не на время? 
6. Из-за чего могла возникнуть боль в спине и ухе после мануальной терапии? Это мышцы или повредили нерв? Как такое лечится? Или пройдёт ?

Заключения и МРТ шейного отдела в приложении.

МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1116/view
МРТ грудного отдела https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1117/view

DICOM файлы МРТ:
Пояснично-крестцовый отдел https://yadi.sk/d/ucXPSQvW3PiLmQ
Грудной отдел https://yadi.sk/d/1Q17YYaU3PiLpE


----------



## abelar (16 Ноя 2017)

В первом приближении: одни Вам инфекцию занесли, другие ее разнесли повсюду. Иголками и массажем. Нельзя иголками на температуру 37,5!
В результате: проблема в копчике, а лечим теперь ШОП. Даже снимки не про копчик, а про ШОП.
Заканчивайте с лечением позвоночника. Вам его уже "полечили". Начинаем ставить диагноз:
1. Клинический анализ крови.
2. ВИЧ диагностика.
3. консультация гинеколога и проктолога.
4.УЗИ органов малого таза.
5. КТ или МРТ крестцово-копчиково сочленения.
6. ПЦР на Herpes Zoster и ZMV.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2017)

Инфекцию на операции.
Иголками инфекцию (ИРТ) не занести.


----------



## Татьяна Т. (16 Ноя 2017)

abelar написал(а):


> В первом приближении: одни Вам инфекцию занесли, другие ее разнесли повсюду. Иголками и массажем. Нельзя иголками на температуру 37,5!
> В результате: проблема в копчике, а лечим теперь ШОП. Даже снимки не про копчик, а про ШОП.
> Заканчивайте с лечением позвоночника. Вам его уже "полечили". Начинаем ставить диагноз:
> 1. Клинический анализ крови.
> ...



Спасибо за ответ!  МРТ копчика, пояснично-крестцового и грудного отдела я приложила ссылками, в конце описания. Копчик и ноги стали болеть еще до мануальной терапии и лечения иголками. Про анализы  написала, все в порядке (анализ мочи и крови). У проктолога проконсультировалась, рана зажила и боль не связана на данный момент с ней, но заживало да дольше обычного. У гинеколога постоянно наблюдаюсь, все тоже в норме. ВИЧ диагностику проходила до операции.


----------



## Татьяна Т. (16 Ноя 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Инфекцию на операции.
> Иголками инфекцию (ИРТ) не занести.



Спасибо! А можете, пожалуйста, посмотреть МРТ, приложенные ссылкой, в конце описания. Грыжа или протрузия пояснично-крестцового отдела и что с копчиком?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2017)

Не скачивает. Фото поставьте


----------



## Татьяна Т. (16 Ноя 2017)

МРТ Пояснично-крестцовый отдел, ч1


----------



## Татьяна Т. (16 Ноя 2017)

МРТ Пояснично-крестцовый отдел, ч.2


----------



## Татьяна Т. (16 Ноя 2017)

МРТ грудного отдела, ч.1


----------



## Татьяна Т. (16 Ноя 2017)

МРТ грудного отдела, ч.2


----------



## Татьяна Т. (16 Ноя 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, выложила снимки МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2017)

Протрузии. Те, которые до грыж.


----------

